# Potentially looking for Christian NT women interested in this project ...



## miss. potato (Jul 10, 2013)

CarenRose said:


> Alright, so this one is a long shot, but I was recently looking through my old copies of my Brio and Brio&Beyond magazines (this was a magazine for teen and young adult girls that was put out by Focus on the Family until they were forced to stop producing it due to budget cuts) and I noticed something that, yes, I had noticed before ...
> These magazines were a really good idea, etc, but sometimes they just didn't apply to *me* at all. I was so different from most other girls my age, that a lot of the stuff they talked about was stuff I just didn't struggle with at all. I found out why a few years later, when I learned about MBTI.
> 
> But I had this idea, that I don't know if I will pursue or even if it is worth pursuing ...
> ...


Seeing as it's been 4 years since you orignally posted this, did you ever make this magazine? I would be very interested in reading it!


----------

